# uk bank deposit guarantees



## chayla (Sep 26, 2009)

my apologies if this question is already posted but I have been unable to find any reference to the subject.

I am tax resident in spain but I retain a barclays bank account in the uk. as I am non resident is the money in my account covered by the uk bank gaurantee scheme or does that only apply to uk residents?

I am reluctant to ask my bank for two reasons, one being that I read that uk banks are not expat friendly and there is a trend for them to ask expats to close their accounts. the second is the difficulty of obtaining a reliable answer from a call centre.

I have lived in spain for 10 years and my statements are sent here but I do not want to bring the matter to attention if it could be to my disadvantage.

I do hope someone can advise me or point me in the right direction. many thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chayla said:


> my apologies if this question is already posted but I have been unable to find any reference to the subject.
> 
> I am tax resident in spain but I retain a barclays bank account in the uk. as I am non resident is the money in my account covered by the uk bank gaurantee scheme or does that only apply to uk residents?
> 
> ...



Well, firstly ... do you mean you are a non resident in Spain? .... If you have lived here for 10 years. It's an absolute legal requirement that you sign on the foreigners list (residencia as people like to call it).

Secondly, if you mean you are non resident in the UK ...... your UK bank accounts should be governed by UK banking regulations, but I would check with a bank. I doubt you will have to give account details

Finally, not all banks feel like that. All three of my banks are aware I live abroad and have no problem with it.


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

All explained here http://www.fsa.gov.uk/pages/Library/Communication/PR/2010/181.shtml


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

The OP makes it quite clear in his/her post that he/she is a Spanish tax resident.

I have accounts with both mainland and offshore branches of Barclays and the fact that I live in Spain has never been an issue with monthly statements being posted to my Spanish address from both entities.

Even as a UK non-resident your account is subject to the same protection in just the same way as anyone else's.

I would agree, however, that the Barclays call centre in India is totally useless and, even if you are lucky in getting someone who actually speaks reasonable English, unless you have a routine enquiry to which they can find the answer on their computer you may as well talk to a brick wall.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Beachcomber said:


> The OP makes it quite clear in his/her post that he/she is a Spanish tax resident..


Oh, I'm sorry for being so stupid!


----------

